# Let's talk yoke tuning



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

The arrow will tell you what to do.
In the future, if you need to do alot of twist on one side, do half the amount, and untwist the other half on the other side. Moves the tilt the same and keeps ATA about the same.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Yes, you did it right. It will make for a better tuning bow.


----------



## camomano (Sep 20, 2006)

Great, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Quick question, why a static yoke instead of a floating yoke on you Pro elite?


----------



## camomano (Sep 20, 2006)

Cowboy, check out this thread. It's where I started.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=869990


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

NOW if you have a draw board i would check at full draw also, sometimes you may need to balance the two as it will be straight at rest and off again at full draw, just something to check out. BUT you did have quite bad lean for sure.


----------



## camomano (Sep 20, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> NOW if you have a draw board i would check at full draw also, sometimes you may need to balance the two as it will be straight at rest and off again at full draw, just something to check out. BUT you did have quite bad lean for sure.


Good point, I was thinking why not simply put a straight edge across both cams. The cams should lay 'somewhat' flat across the straight edge. This can be done at rest or with a "really good friend" holding it at full draw.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

camomano said:


> Good point, I was thinking why not simply put a straight edge across both cams. The cams should lay 'somewhat' flat across the straight edge. This can be done at rest or with a "really good friend" holding it at full draw.


Or you can buy a spot hogg laser like this one on ebay. This is a good price. I use one. It is made to check you cam lean. Item #230419112273


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Twist and Untwist*

RED44 is right on. When tuning the yoke, it is desirable to have the same (or near) # of twists on both sides of yoke. This will help reduce uneven stretch and keep the bow in tune longer. A very twisted string seems to "settle" into the twist more than a string with "straighter" fibers. As far as using a straightedge against both cams, it is most important to have straight cams at full draw than at rest. Full draw is from where we put the bow to work, releasing and loading the limbs and string with the full draw weight. Happens very quickly.

ATA wants to be the SAME. Yoke twists/untwists want to be the SAME. Sounds like you are on the right page!


----------

